# Be very careful HD absolute people



## calgary2800 (Aug 27, 2006)

Today I got 2 of my heavy, tube TVs and disconnected them to Dish. In the process they took away my NHL Center Ice. I have 2 HDTVs still with dish.

Took 2 LONG phone calls and able to put it back but in the process of that they* took away my prized HD absolute and replaced it with Latino package and multi sports package. :nono2: without my permission. *

Now the 3rd call I am not pleased. The person on the phone says they cant put Absolute back on but they pass me on to loyalty dept or retention dept, cant recall which one. They were able to put it on after a supervisor took care of the mistake.

Moral of the story, INSTRUCT them to not touch you HD absolute, its the best tv bargain by far out here. Whether your adding sport packages, movie packages, whatever. You might run into a non caring ( more like careless) CSR who will totally screw up and remove it and than you might to forced to go to Turbo packages.


----------



## calgary2800 (Aug 27, 2006)

And to add to my frustration, we still dont have ABC in Seattle, meaning I will have to buy a Blu Ray player and watch Lost at season end on it. 

Thats equals money I didnt plan to spend. 


^%$$#


----------



## Bobby H (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm not sure I follow what happened. You say you eliminated 2 televisions (or 1 or 2 Dish Network receivers) from your account, right? That would have meant a change to the amount of money you were paying per month for Dish Network service, correct?

If so, it sounds like the CSRs did what was to be expected. Changes to an account that cause changes to what you're paying per month, such as getting rid of certain premium packages or receivers, etc. can drop a Dish HD Absolute account out of "grandfathered" status.

I have a Dish HD Absolute account (with locals, HBO and one ViP 722 receiver). I added a 2nd satellite dish to pick up HD local channels a month ago, but didn't go through with it until I was repeatedly guaranteed it would not affect my Dish HD Absolute account since the change wouldn't affect my monthly bill. If I did something like drop HBO my account would lose its grandfathered status.


----------



## calgary2800 (Aug 27, 2006)

That is correct, I had 4 TV with Dish and now down to 2. So I now pay less per month since I have 2 less receivers. I still think the CSR should tell people right away HD absolute is going to be taken away or not with program or equipment changes.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

There is no reason that I'm aware of that a Dish HD Absolute customer shouldn't be able to add/drop receivers or premium channels (HBO, SHO, etc.) without messing with the grandfathered status.

Locals is the only scenario I could see as a problem, since the invoice bundles DishHD Absolute w/ locals as one price for me... so I figured changing that might be a problem for the computer to handle without losing the grandfather status.

Everything else should be fair game, and reason to complain if your other changes accidentally resulted in unintended changes.


----------



## DAFTEK (Dec 13, 2006)

I am confused about all this change they have made, i guess i haven't been paying much attention to this all new Turbo HD deal, why did they call it Turbo anyway? I have the Dish HD Absolute pack with Locals and the one cent max, how would the the new $50 Turbo differ from my $40 Absolute package? Is it worth upgrading to TurboHD only pack?


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

calgary2800 said:


> And to add to my frustration, we still dont have ABC in Seattle, meaning I will have to buy a Blu Ray player and watch Lost at season end on it.
> 
> Thats equals money I didnt plan to spend.
> 
> ^%$$#


Lost is on HULU.com. The video is high quality and looks better than SD.


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

Paul Secic said:


> Lost is on HULU.com. The video is high quality and looks better than SD.


 Hulu has screwed up this season's episodes. First they were missing the first 3 [Because You Left, The Lie, and Jughead]. Now they're missing the first 6. Hopefully they'll get it fixed soon.


----------



## ImBack234 (Aug 26, 2008)

DAFTEK said:


> Is it worth upgrading to TurboHD only pack?


NO (IMHO)!!! Unless there is something you Absolutely want. Otherwise you will pay more and get less HD programing. Unless you pay a lot more then you will everything.


----------



## makers78 (Jan 23, 2007)

peak_reception said:


> Hulu has screwed up this season's episodes. First they were missing the first 3 [Because You Left, The Lie, and Jughead]. Now they're missing the first 6. Hopefully they'll get it fixed soon.


In general I've noticed a lot of the primetime network dramas only show the last few episodes online. This is most likely to keep people buying the full seasons on DVD when they are available. I do not think this is something they will be "fixing" to our liking


----------



## OinkinOregon (Feb 19, 2006)

This happened to me as well. I called last Tuesday March 24th to have the warranty coverage removed from my account. They added that without my permission and I was calling to get that corrected. Went away on business and returned on Sunday to see about 11 of my channels were no longer there! Called Customer Service and she told me my package was switched from HD Absolute to Turbo Bronze and that HD Absolute was no longer available. After I peeled myself from the ceiling I pushed for a supervisor and got Turbo Gold for the same price as HD Absolute for the next 12 months.

If you want to keep your HD Absolute...DO NOT CALL INTO DISH, they will remove it and you will have to beg and threaten and spend an hour on the phone to get any satisfaction.

The really sneaky part is when Dish deletes channels from you, they automatically remove your timers for those channels and they also remove the channels from your personal guides that you have set up, so you do not see the channel still listed in your guide with a RED or GREEN highlight. They are sneaky and remove it, so you do not know anything is wrong until you actually want to view one of those channels and then realize "What THE..."


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

makers78 said:


> In general I've noticed a lot of the primetime network dramas only show the last few episodes online. This is most likely to keep people buying the full seasons on DVD when they are available. I do not think this is something they will be "fixing" to our liking


 If that's the thinking, it seems seriously flawed to me. Let's say someone starts watching LOST this year and finds it really interesing. They want to not only see any episodes they missed this year but they also want to watch seasons past. Someone tells them about this great web site called Hulu.com ...

So they hurry on over with a burning desire for more LOST. They are surprised and disappointed to find that they are unable to view the first six episodes (when I last checked yesterday) of 2009. However, they are surprised and pleased to find that they can watch ALL episodes of seasons 1, 2, 3, and 4. Every last one!

So what's the problem? ALL previous seasons of LOST are available and ready to buy on DVD. I think it's like upwards of $100 per season on DVD. Why would our newly minted LOST fanatic do that however if he can drink in all the LOST he can handle for FREE on Hulu.com ? In stunning HD no less! Free!

This year's episodes, on the other hand (most of them) are withheld even though they are not available at any price, anywhere! Talk about shooting yourself in the foot! Have the networks reallly thought this thing through?

I'd like to give you Hulu.com's take on this but even though they invite viewers to write to them about any discrepancies or desires, they haven't seen fit to reply to my two courteous inquires, the first one weeks ago.

If I sound a bit put out by all this, I am. I am new to LOST this year. I found out about Hulu and went there to view ALL the previous episodes of the first four seasons over the past two months. Furthermore, I didn't even bother to record the opening episodes of this season because I knew I could just watch them on Hulu once I caught up. NOT!


----------



## calgary2800 (Aug 27, 2006)

OinkinOregon said:


> This happened to me as well. I called last Tuesday March 24th to have the warranty coverage removed from my account. They added that without my permission and I was calling to get that corrected. Went away on business and returned on Sunday to see about 11 of my channels were no longer there! Called Customer Service and she told me my package was switched from HD Absolute to Turbo Bronze and that HD Absolute was no longer available. After I peeled myself from the ceiling I pushed for a supervisor and got Turbo Gold for the same price as HD Absolute for the next 12 months.
> 
> If you want to keep your HD Absolute...DO NOT CALL INTO DISH, they will remove it and you will have to beg and threaten and spend an hour on the phone to get any satisfaction.


I went thru the same thing and that is why I started this thread. Without your asking Dish might move you away from HD absolute without permission and you be asking yourself, why even put up with this TurboHD crap when it cant compare to what DTV is offering.

And to add insult to injury we still dont have ABC in Seattle area. Dish is just a lousy company at this time.


----------



## OinkinOregon (Feb 19, 2006)

calgary2800 said:


> I went thru the same thing and that is why I started this thread. Without your asking Dish might move you away from HD absolute without permission and you be asking yourself, why even put up with this TurboHD crap when it cant compare to what DTV is offering.
> 
> And to add insult to injury we still dont have ABC in Seattle area. Dish is just a lousy company at this time.


I feel your pain! Here in Eugene we are not receiving our CBS station because of this FISHER-DISH crap. I can at least receive it over the air. I agree with you DISH is going downhill and the hill is getting steeper by the day.:nono2:


----------

